# Topaz Labs plugins in Lr



## mcasan (Apr 26, 2017)

I was going to do a trial of the Topaz Lab plugin collection. It seems as if half the app become direct Lightroom. The other half have to have a Fusion app as a front end towards Lr. What is up with two very different implementations?

Also Topaz has a public beta of Studio where it looks they have watered down the capabilities of many of the standalone plugins into a single package.  

Any and all comments on what Topaz is doing is appreciated. I am rethinking doing the trial.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 26, 2017)

I liked (my go to plug-ins outside of native capabilities in several programs) Topaz quite a bit and still do.  I am not sure if you need the Fusion app as I run it through their "FXLab" so haven't needed anything else for years.  I think the lab, which had layers, you could adjust, add multiple filters etc., kind of lost focus with them and is no longer being developed although you can still add their newer plug ins to it.  Lab is full service and you have total access to all editing capacity of every plug in you have registered to it.  While (IMHO) I think they have lost steam the last 18-24 months, they still make very good plug ins and several (my favs include: BW, Clarity, Denoise, and Detail) still offer great results.  Many others are specialty such adding textures, star effects, simplifying etc.  I have not tried it yet, but I suspect Studio is their replacement for FXLab.  Knowing how they operate, I think when it is actually implemented (and not in Beta) it will be a pretty decent piece of software.  Unfortunately, when they first brought out FXLab there were a lot of problems with it, but they worked very quickly to resolve them.  Topaz also have lots of sales.  If some of their plug ins appeal, sign up for their news letter and you will get offers for discounts.  I will also add, their service is top notch....you have a question, you get real technical support from a real person.  Also, so far, every update of a plug in, including going from version 1 to 2 or 4 to 5 etc., is free.  Overall a very good company.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 28, 2017)

Okay, I've downloaded and have been playing with their Studio.  It seems that this is definitely their replacement for FXLab.  In playing with it, the plug in seems fairly full featured.  You can layer, mask, adjust etc.  It seems when you use it, it also gives you access to any Topaz Plugins that you have installed.  I don't think it has ever feature of some plug in packages, but will likely be adding more as it is still in Beta.  The unusual thing to me, is that you can add just the adjustment features you want.  You can buy the entire package (on sale at the moment), just use the ones that come with it, or buy selected features.  Seems like an interesting plug in but not sure if it is better or worse than others out there.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2017)

I downloaded Studio last night.   I set it up as a plugin to Lr.   I do like the one stop shopping for all the plugins behind the scenes.   I don't want to have to bounce back and forth between Lr and individual plugins for the same image.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 29, 2017)

I agree, it is nice to not bounce between plug ins.  That was the beauty of EFXLab and other programs like On-1.  Studio seems to be a direct challenge to On-1, kind of interesting.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2017)

pdxrjt said:


> I agree, it is nice to not bounce between plug ins.  That was the beauty of EFXLab and other programs like On-1.  Studio seems to be a direct challenge to On-1, kind of interesting.



I think Macphun's Luminar is a closer competitor.


----------



## pdxrjt (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't use Luminar as I run Windows.  However, I am pretty familiar with On-1 as (for me) I used it to replace Topaz when they stopped developing FXLab.  I looked at the list of features in Luminar and didn't see anything there (at least with an immediate scan) that you couldn't do in On-1, although there are likely some differences between them and I am not totally familiar with all of their nomenclature.  In appearance I think (looking at screen shots of Luminar) it seems closer to Studio, but not so sure about functionality.  In any event, I'm sure all 3 are great tools and choice of which is use is strictly personal preference.


----------

